# AAX - Ausenco Limited



## nomore4s (18 November 2007)

Hi all, couldn't find a thread on AAX for some reason, bit strange considering it has run from $1.50 to over $15.00 in about 18 months. Looks to be on the verge of breaking out again atm.

Anyone got a fundie view on this stock?

Anyone on this stock?


----------



## nomore4s (20 November 2007)

Bit surprised no one is on this stock considering its run.

Has broken out again it appears with $15.50 being retested today and holding quite well.


----------



## grace (22 November 2007)

I am on this one (I am new to the forum so I was just waiting to see if someone else responded).  
I bought at $8.50 (during the mid-year correction) and at $15 yesterday.
This company seems to be going very well.  Last financials saw over 400% increase in profits from memory.  ING have been buying up over the last couple of months and taken a substancial holding.  I like it.  They are growing well.
Would love to hear other' comments though as I'm new to trading/investing.


----------



## hacheln_mice (22 November 2007)

What a killer momo stock.  I'm still waiting on the sidelines for a good entry on this one.


----------



## Miner (24 November 2007)

Probably I am going against wind.
This company no doubt a good company but currently it is facing a severe management resource issue.
There is no engineering manager for few months.
Single client dependent - Minara Resources.
Facing competition from SNC Lavalin who is a smart French operator based in Australia and expanding.
Ausenco has drawn up a plan but with no execution strategy or capability. On a short term is good but medium to long term this company will deteriorate its value. Short Term 12 months. Medium is 2 to 3 years.
I have met recently some of the senior management staff and was concerned to invest my hard earned Dollars on their hands. 
My personal opinion and I could be well wrong in my observation.


----------



## michael_selway (24 November 2007)

Miner said:


> Probably I am going against wind.
> This company no doubt a good company but currently it is facing a severe management resource issue.
> There is no engineering manager for few months.
> Single client dependent - Minara Resources.
> ...




Wow quite a contrast of opinions but i do see your point

Externally they are a bit like WOR imo, in the right business atthe right time

However both are expensive even forward wise

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 17.0 45.9 62.4 74.5 
DPS 10.0 26.6 37.4 44.7 *



> Ausenco Limited (AAX) specialises in the engineering, procurement, construction management, project management, commissioning and operation of mineral processing plants. AAX is currently undertaking global projects with an Installed Capital Value of more than US$1.9bn in more then 33 countries, covering the processing of minerals to produce gold, copper, nickel, silver, cobalt, lead, zinc, uranium and mineral sands.


----------



## grace (24 November 2007)

Thanks for your comments.  This is a short-term for me too.  When prices for resources eventually collapse, all of those projects "in the pipeline" will not happen because of lack of funding (although oil/gas ones will I believe).  But I think they are ok to hold for now and next year.  Hopefully will still see some growth in sp.


----------



## grace (20 February 2008)

Good announcement out today - profit on target (a bit higher actually) for 2007.  Actually tripled it's profit for the year to December 07

EPS  50.5c
Div   30.3c

Forward growth expected in iron ore and oil sectors.  Can't see anything wrong with this one at the moment.


----------



## michael_selway (20 February 2008)

grace said:


> Good announcement out today - profit on target (a bit higher actually) for 2007.  Actually tripled it's profit for the year to December 07
> 
> EPS  50.5c
> Div   30.3c
> ...




Yep i agree it beat 2007 forecasts by a bit. Also current forecast for next year maybe a bit conservative imo

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 17.0 48.3 64.8 78.8 
DPS 10.0 28.1 39.0 48.5 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-12-07 48.3 22.2 183.8% 
Year Ending 30-12-08 64.8 16.5 34.2% *


AUSENCO RECORD PROFIT AND STRONG ORDER BOOK  Record net profit after tax of $41.5 million (2006: $13.4 million), up 209% arising from efficient utilisation of global engineering resources and expanded international presence.  Record full year revenue of $368.3 million (2006: $154.0 million), 139% increase attributed to strong project performance, particularly Lumwana EPC project which is on time and budget.  Strong operating cash flows of $88.6 million and improved net cash position of $94.5 million.  130% increase in final dividend payment of 17.25 cents per share bringing year total to 30.25 cents.  Record order book of projects with US$2.9 billion installed capital value (2006: US$1.9 billion)



> Date: 11/2/2008
> Author: Michael Smith
> Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 16
> Ausenco could potentially spend $A300 million on acquisitions annually and boostits workforce to 3,000 in the coming three to five years. Ausenco shares arecurrently trading at more than $A12. The group listed at $A1 in July 2006. MDand founder Zimi Meka claims it is particularly interested in investing intargets with exposure to the oil and gas sectors. In the week ended 8 February2008, the Australian-listed company acquired Pipeline Systems for $A43.3 millionin cash and shares. Pipeline Systems constructs the majority of the world'sslurry pipelines


----------



## grace (20 February 2008)

Just wondering MS, how do you upload the forecasts in bold?  It is very useful information, and to my knowledge, you are the only one who does it!


----------



## grace (8 July 2008)

Share price taking quite a hit today - fire at main power station for Lumwana Copper Mine.  Insurance to pay for equipment damage.  Does not mention any liquidated damages for any delays caused.  I'm sure there will be delays.  

Anyone holding or following with an opinion.  Ausenco didn't say any other loss. 

They should have disclosed such thing surely if there was some chance of liquidated damages.

I hold.


----------



## michael_selway (9 July 2008)

grace said:


> Share price taking quite a hit today - fire at main power station for Lumwana Copper Mine.  Insurance to pay for equipment damage.  Does not mention any liquidated damages for any delays caused.  I'm sure there will be delays.
> 
> Anyone holding or following with an opinion.  Ausenco didn't say any other loss.
> 
> ...




I use to but have sold, I think generally engo firms will find it tough in futrue years not in the sense they arent gorwing but just slower and also they have been in past years expensive. Now they are more fair value so to speak

Look at WOR & LEI etc

*AAX - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 48.8 71.1 86.1 101.9 
DPS 30.2 43.0 52.0 62.3 *



> Date: 9/7/2008
> Author: Michael Smith
> Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 55
> The share price of Australian-listed mining services company, Ausenco, hasfallen after a fire at its Zambian copper project. The project was close tocommissioning when the fire damaged the plant's transformer and substationin early July 2008. The company warned that the project could be delayed, and itwill update the situation on 9 July. Its shares fell by $A1.61 to close at $A13on 8 July
> ...


----------



## lucifuge (9 July 2008)

I had to sell the other day, the bad news pulled it below my stop-loss. Quite disappointing, but i guess these are trying times. Hope it does well for the holders.



michael_selway said:


> I use to but have sold, I think generally engo firms will find it tough in futrue years not in the sense they arent gorwing but just slower and also they have been in past years expensive. Now they are more fair value so to speak
> 
> Look at WOR & LEI etc
> 
> ...


----------



## grace (20 August 2008)

Nice profit result out today, and a nice reaction to the share price.  The Lumwanna copper project fire does not seem to have had that bad of an impact.



> RECORD HALF YEAR PROFIT $28 MILLION, UP 55%
> Business Highlights
> 
> • Strong half year financial performance: Revenue, $274.8 million; EBIT, $32.5 million; and
> ...


----------



## michael_selway (20 August 2008)

grace said:


> Nice profit result out today, and a nice reaction to the share price.  The Lumwanna copper project fire does not seem to have had that bad of an impact.




Yep not bad for a half yearly

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 48.8 66.9 85.6 97.0 
DPS 30.2 39.0 51.5 60.0 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-12-08 66.9 17.5 37.2% 
Year Ending 30-12-09 85.6 13.7 28.0% *

thx

MS


----------



## DowJones (29 October 2008)

Does anyone know whats happening with this stock?

Fundamentally it looks terrific - does the market know something I dont? I know theres a resource slowdown and the GFC but the SP has tumbled from $16 to $3.48 in months? 

It has low debt ratio, very low PE and PEG - the market seems to have priced in a depression with this stock?


----------



## purple (3 January 2009)

imho, AAX is well staged to start moving upwards :
- bounced and did not break below resistance of $2
- slow Stoc very oversold, has hooked upwards on 31.12.08 and looks good for a Swing trade at least
- 20 SMA has smoothed out into more horizontal, flatter
- Boll bands has constricted nicely, ready for a strong move.

if AAX breaks below $2 then I'm out (stop loss at $1.98) but my bet is on it bouncing up towards $3 easily which is the next  resistance.

to round out the Fundamental side, the latest news on AAX is good; it's actually winning more jobs  :
-  Ausenco has executed a contract with Uranium One Australia for the Engineering Procurement and Construction Management (EPCM) services for the Honeymoon uranium project in South Australia. 
- Ausenco has executed a contract for the Engineering Procurement and Construction Management (EPCM) services for the development of Bemax Resources’ Snapper Mineral Sands mine in south western NSW.


----------



## michael_selway (3 January 2009)

purple said:


> imho, AAX is well staged to start moving upwards :
> - bounced and did not break below resistance of $2
> - slow Stoc very oversold, has hooked upwards on 31.12.08 and looks good for a Swing trade at least
> - 20 SMA has smoothed out into more horizontal, flatter
> ...




Yeah looks good, has low debt i hear as well






*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 48.8 72.8 72.3 58.3 
DPS 30.2 41.3 47.0 37.0 *


thx

MS


----------



## enigmatic (5 May 2009)

Not to sure if anyone has been looking back into this one it seemed to bottom out at just above $2 and has been going from strength to strength recently at one point having a 100% gain.

Looks to be in a nice upward trend and with a dividend of close to 6-7% I believe 60% franked doesnt look to bad considering.


----------



## johannlo (5 May 2009)

I'm considering it seriously but given the uncertainty at present re: the overall economic outlook I would ideally like to cash into some of my existing equities before plouging more into the marekt.

The fundamentals are very sound, if you're looking long term I don't think you can go to far wrong with this.

If you're after a quick profit then however there are probably better options.


----------



## legs (31 May 2009)

I got in about a week ago before the capital raising was mentioned.. this doesnt seem to have hurt as much with the announcement of the new project win. I see they hit $4 on 28/5

Should bounce back up.IMHO


----------



## johannlo (31 May 2009)

Ha I got in as well around 3.60. 

Nothing but positives IMHO assuming you are looking long term. They have the balance sheet to ride out the slump and will be back in the forefront when all the digging and building starts again. Very well regarded company in the mining/engineering space.


----------



## idropt (31 May 2009)

I saw the record date for the SPP is the 4June 7pm, does that mean that I could buy tomorrow and still participate?


----------



## Miro (5 November 2009)

It does not look very good for Ausenco ... let's see if it bounces back above 4.40. I've got my stop loss at 4.15.


----------



## enigmatic (6 November 2009)

This has been what i have been waiting for a good drop in Ausenco share price .. Long term this company has a strong list of major projects worth reviewing.
Will post later today with more info.

DYOR


----------



## russia2 (18 January 2010)

With the recent slump in its share price im looking to buy some ausenco for the long term. What do you guys think of its long term aspects project and money wise?


----------



## russia2 (15 April 2010)

looks like AAX is coming back to its near $15 (speaking too soon??). Has had a great run of late just wondering what you guys think about ausenco and its future?


----------



## russia2 (15 April 2010)

Ausenco addresses market speculation regarding pending contract

It has come to the attention of Ausenco Limited (ASX: AAX) that there is speculation in the market regarding a pending contract. Ausenco advises that it is in the final stages of negotiating a contract to provide project management services for a project in the Australian resource sector.

Whilst Ausenco has commenced some initial mobilisation of resources and is hopeful of concluding an award soon, at this point in time no contract has been signed.

The market will be kept informed of any future developments in accordance with continuous disclosure requirements.

http://www.ausenco.com/page/News/Ne...arket_speculation_regarding_pending_contract/

A little news for all the ausenco followers


----------



## russia2 (19 April 2010)

Ausenco up 8 cents again even on a bad day. Just further proof on the resiliance of this stock and that something good is going to happen in the near future.


----------



## broose (3 June 2010)

What's going on with this company  Surely it must be close to the bottom.  Apart from the announcement regarding expected half year loss are there any other reasons for slide?


----------



## lucifuge (3 June 2010)

broose said:


> What's going on with this company  Surely it must be close to the bottom.  Apart from the announcement regarding expected half year loss are there any other reasons for slide?




I'm over the moon this one has come down to such lows. I bought in (happily) at $2.50 recently and will top up with more as I can. It's no secret that the industrials have been very hard hit PLUS the allords is actually quite undervalued relative to other world markets. When mining takes off again, which it will, these rock bottom industrial prices (across companies on average) will be godsends. It would be wisest to diversify across a few industrial co.s to spread the risk


----------



## bryos (3 June 2010)

on sky business, sorry but I can't recall who he was but was from some investment company, said "aax looks at bottoming around the $1.71 mark, due to a 5 teir drop." SP at that time was mid $2s.

Looks a nice buying range atm...
I don't hold any yet...


----------



## Miro (4 June 2010)

bryos said:


> on sky business, sorry but I can't recall who he was but was from some investment company, said "aax looks at bottoming around the $1.71 mark, due to a 5 teir drop." SP at that time was mid $2s.
> 
> Looks a nice buying range atm...
> I don't hold any yet...



There will be a leg down in June in the overall markets (or at least it's forming), so I wouldn't be getting in just yet. Though, this stock has taken a hard hit already.

It didn't look good to me back in January and I got out at the exact top of the small triangle at 4.75 (I believe it went up to 4.77 that week).


----------



## russia2 (5 July 2010)

This stock hasnt taken a break and its just being smashed from bad news by the company. I still remain faithfull to the company believing that they will grow back to the $15 highs one day.


----------



## 5min (5 July 2010)

russia2 said:


> This stock hasnt taken a break and its just being smashed from bad news by the company. I still remain faithfull to the company believing that they will grow back to the $15 highs one day.




The way I look at it is that it's been punished by the super tax as it provide service to the miners. When/if miners bounces back with the projects continuing, then this company should easily go back to 4 dollars. Current prices level has reached the lows at 2008 crisis level.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 July 2010)

russia2 said:


> looks like AAX is coming back to its near $15






russia2 said:


> With the recent slump in its share price im looking to buy some ausenco for the long term.






russia2 said:


> Ausenco up 8 cents again even on a bad day. Just further proof on the resiliance of this stock and that something good is going to happen in the near future.






russia2 said:


> This stock hasnt taken a break and its just being smashed from bad news by the company. I still remain faithfull to the company believing that they will grow back to the $15 highs one day.




You've been ramping AAX for months now, even though it's been experiencing a steady decline. Perhaps you should wait until it shows clear signs that it's turning around before making any further bullish statements?


----------



## hmmm (5 July 2010)

bryos said:


> on sky business, sorry but I can't recall who he was but was from some investment company, said "aax looks at bottoming around the $1.71 mark, due to a 5 teir drop." SP at that time was mid $2s.
> 
> Looks a nice buying range atm...
> I don't hold any yet...




01/07/2010 AAX LOW: $1.71... well well there you go! Seems like its still holding towards those levels though.


----------



## Miner (5 July 2010)

russia2 said:


> This stock hasnt taken a break and its just being smashed from bad news by the company. I still remain faithfull to the company believing that they will grow back to the $15 highs one day.




Dear Russia

I do realise you either wanting to buy AAX or want to sell it.

But please why you tend to assume that readers in ASF are just idiot ? Can not they see the figure $15 is just an utopian thought ? 

I have no problem what your intelligence commands to assume a share price. But please do not expose your thoughts  to let people think otherwise about your projected price. I am sure you are aware of the ASF codes and guidelines. 

I have lot of respect for Zimi the CEO's leadership   and faith on Ausenco. But that has nothing to do with projecting share price to a ridiculous value. 

If you are sincere then please come with *facts and figures *to support your projected figure and shut my mouth.

Disclaimer : DNH


----------



## Miner (5 July 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> You've been ramping AAX for months now, even though it's been experiencing a steady decline. Perhaps you should wait until it shows clear signs that it's turning around before making any further bullish statements?




Good action Joe

Sorry I missed to see your posting when I responded to Russia's post. 

Disclaimer DNH AAX


----------



## The_Snowman (6 July 2010)

I'm sure the charts will tell us when the time is right to buy AAX, certainly plenty of room between today's low and the all time high near $17


----------



## russia2 (13 July 2010)

5th consecutive day of going up. Lucky I bought some more at 1.80. 

A bit of short covering going on. A total of 3,640,276 shares were short sold as at 5/7. Worth keeping an eye on.

http://www.asic.gov.au/shortsell/shortsellreports.nsf/vwPublishedReportsAndPlaceHoldersByKey/PDF~DAILY~20100705/$file/Daily+Short+Positions_en-au.pdf


----------



## 5min (13 July 2010)

Purely looking at charts, it'll hit its short term high between 2.3 & 2.5. It may break through IF index goes up steadily throughout the US earning season and that MAY turn the trend.


----------



## hmmm (17 July 2010)

Seems to be holding flat across $2.12-2.16 nice gains since recent lows of $1.71. I wonder how much longr it will continue its gains?


----------



## russia2 (17 July 2010)

hmmm said:


> Seems to be holding flat across $2.12-2.16 nice gains since recent lows of $1.71. I wonder how much longr it will continue its gains?




Hopefullly forever hmmm. As you may know I am a large believer (and stockholder in Ausencos future.


----------



## hmmm (18 July 2010)

russia2 said:


> Hopefullly forever hmmm. As you may know I am a large believer (and stockholder in Ausencos future.




Yes! I believe that Ausenco has a strong future ahead of it and is well positioned. It has been battered pretty hard lately though. hopefully this is a sign of a turnaround.  Shareholder too...


----------



## russia2 (19 July 2010)

Australian engineering and project management group Ausenco Ltd (ASX:AAX) has won a contract to provide works for Canadian miner Taseko Mines Ltd.

The C$814 million (US$772.5 million) contract is to provide engineering design and procurement services for Taseko's Prosperity gold-copper project in British Columbia.

Ausenco chief executive Zimi Meka said the work initially would involve managing the first stage of the engineering and procurement phase of the project, and would ramp up as Taseko's key project milestones were reached. 

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/news/...772-5mln-canadian-works-contract-1048691.html

AAX is down today


----------



## 5min (19 July 2010)

russia2 said:


> Australian engineering and project management group Ausenco Ltd (ASX:AAX) has won a contract to provide works for Canadian miner Taseko Mines Ltd.
> 
> The C$814 million (US$772.5 million) contract is to provide engineering design and procurement services for Taseko's Prosperity gold-copper project in British Columbia.
> 
> ...




It's just technical trading. There are traders (or bots??) who react to news with a bit of lag.

I'm not sure whether your quote above was misleading or the announcement on ASX is which I first read and thought the project budget is C$814 million, not the fees to be paid to AAX.


----------



## russia2 (21 July 2010)

Engineering firm Ausenco Ltd has won a $32 million contract to provide design services to upgrade a processing plant owned by gold producer Newcrest Mining Ltd.

The processing plant upgrade is at Newcrest's $1.9 billion Cadia East Project near Orange in NSW, Brisbane-based Ausenco said in a statement. 

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...o-wins-32m-design-contract-7K5R9?OpenDocument

Another porject won by ausenco. Still baffled at why the share price has not reflected their current achievements.


----------



## pixel (21 July 2010)

russia2 said:


> Engineering firm Ausenco Ltd has won a $32 million contract to provide design services to upgrade a processing plant owned by gold producer Newcrest Mining Ltd.
> 
> The processing plant upgrade is at Newcrest's $1.9 billion Cadia East Project near Orange in NSW, Brisbane-based Ausenco said in a statement.
> 
> ...




It may be puzzling why AAX isn't picking up speed, especially when we look at price levels two years ago. But when I zoom in to a Daily chart, I find it's actually not so gloomy. Sure, the volume could be better, but remember that the "Super Profits Tax" debate has poured cold water on everything to do with mining. Julia may try to defuse the issue, but once out of the bottle, she'll never get the genie back in: There will always remain that nagging question "what if THEY change their mind and slap some new extra charge on it?"

Technically, the chart doesn't look too bad - once resistance at $2.16 is breaking with volume, I'll buy back in. So far, it's been only brief "quickies", sniping 10 or 15c here and there.


----------



## 5min (22 July 2010)

pixel said:


> It may be puzzling why AAX isn't picking up speed, especially when we look at price levels two years ago. But when I zoom in to a Daily chart, I find it's actually not so gloomy. Sure, the volume could be better, but remember that the "Super Profits Tax" debate has poured cold water on everything to do with mining. Julia may try to defuse the issue, but once out of the bottle, she'll never get the genie back in: There will always remain that nagging question "what if THEY change their mind and slap some new extra charge on it?"
> 
> Technically, the chart doesn't look too bad - once resistance at $2.16 is breaking with volume, I'll buy back in. So far, it's been only brief "quickies", sniping 10 or 15c here and there.
> 
> View attachment 38001




I'd agree with above except I'd wait for break $2.3 before getting back in. The super tax was hurting this type of companies in particular where the miners just cancels projects when they do the CBA analysis against hurdle rate.


----------



## russia2 (22 July 2010)

5min said:


> I'd agree with above except I'd wait for break $2.3 before getting back in. The super tax was hurting this type of companies in particular where the miners just cancels projects when they do the CBA analysis against hurdle rate.




Finally traders have responded to the recent contract wins up 12c 5.7%. Almost at your $2.3 target 5min


----------



## 5min (22 July 2010)

russia2 said:


> Finally traders have responded to the recent contract wins up 12c 5.7%. Almost at your $2.3 target 5min




Yes, tomorrow and Monday will be critical (on a technical sense). Need to be see a bit more volume. I originally thought it was gonna have another dive before rising, maybe not.


----------



## pixel (22 July 2010)

5min said:


> Yes, tomorrow and Monday will be critical (on a technical sense). Need to be see a bit more volume. I originally thought it was gonna have another dive before rising, maybe not.




Today's volume was pretty much in line with what I'd expect to support a breakout. Price had bounced off initial resistance ($2.16, four days running) down to 61.8% Fibonacci, creating a Higher (than that 0%) Low, and is now guaranteeing a Higher High after breaking above 2.16.
In short: Higher Low followed by Higher High defined a Bullish trend change.


----------



## hmmm (23 July 2010)

5min said:


> Yes, tomorrow and Monday will be critical (on a technical sense). Need to be see a bit more volume. I originally thought it was gonna have another dive before rising, maybe not.




Me too! i exited at $2.12 recently expecting a sub $2.00 dip to buy back in, was away and didn't get to see the low $2.XX, not sure i would've bought though.


----------



## pixel (23 July 2010)

Today's gap-up can mean one of two things:
resistance at Fibonacci 161.8% will lead to a retracement that re-tests the breakout level at $2.16,
or
continuation of a strengthening breakout towards $2.80 or even $3.02.

At the moment (lunchtime) the relatively strong volume might suggest the latter.


----------



## johannlo (23 July 2010)

you said it brother, volume is king (barring dow collapse tonight which looking unlikely according to futures).


----------



## pixel (23 July 2010)

well, the advance stalled just a cent above my target - too close for comfort to hold over the weekend. Volume is good, but that doesn't mean the gap that it left this morning will be left open.
I sold at $2.42. Back next week...


----------



## 5min (27 July 2010)

pixel said:


> well, the advance stalled just a cent above my target - too close for comfort to hold over the weekend. Volume is good, but that doesn't mean the gap that it left this morning will be left open.
> I sold at $2.42. Back next week...




Still low vol for now, but turned -ve for the 1st day in a while. Still need to see a bit more volume either way...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 July 2010)

There has been a lot of volume between the levels of 2.00 and 2.50. Surely that is interest and supply / profit takers? Jumping the break level would be nice to see happen to confirm the bullishness and step up to the next level of supply.


----------



## pixel (1 August 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> There has been a lot of volume between the levels of 2.00 and 2.50. Surely that is interest and supply / profit takers? Jumping the break level would be nice to see happen to confirm the bullishness and step up to the next level of supply.




Not sure if there is much profit to be taken yet, but I agree the volume indicates a healthy interest in this stock. There seems to be an ascending triangle forming; not far to go: If $2.48 breaks on above-average volume, I'll be back on board.


----------



## The_Snowman (5 August 2010)

hmmm said:


> Me too! i *exited at $2.12* recently expecting a sub $2.00 dip to buy back in, was away and didn't get to see the low $2.XX, not sure i would've bought though.




Now, if you had a plan, you wouldn't do that 

There may be more to this 5 waves up, then A-B-C correction


----------



## 5min (16 August 2010)

5min said:


> Purely looking at charts, it'll hit its short term high between 2.3 & 2.5. It may break through IF index goes up steadily throughout the US earning season and that MAY turn the trend.




Update on my observation: The new wave started on Friday and I think this round it may go up to as much as 2.8 should nothing too bad happen at the macro level.


----------



## russia2 (22 August 2010)

http://www.hotcopper.com.au/asx_announcements.asp?id=202046

Ausenco annouced "another" contract win.
Reporting of the 25th which is this wednesday. From the recent contract wins this report can be a possible rebirth or death for Ausenco.


----------



## notabclearning (15 January 2011)

Have been looking at this stock for a while. Was wondering if anyone on this forum has any thought towards this stock.

In my view the future looks positive with recent contract wins an a project net profit of  35m and 45m in 2011 and 2012. 

Thoughts?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 January 2011)

notabclearning said:


> Have been looking at this stock for a while. Was wondering if anyone on this forum has any thought towards this stock.
> 
> In my view the future looks positive with recent contract wins an a project net profit of  35m and 45m in 2011 and 2012.
> 
> Thoughts?



Can't speak fundamentally but technically the base that has formed is showing recent price resistance as support. Will it continue to hold though?


----------



## notabclearning (18 January 2011)

Ausenco has been awarded with a wind farm project. Looking into the renewable energy space. Me-Likey.

http://www.ausenco.com/icms_docs/86267_Ausenco_wins_wind_farm_project.pdf


----------



## notabclearning (18 January 2011)

Todays positive news allowed aax to break resistance hopefully short term target of $4 can be reached.


----------



## notabclearning (18 March 2011)

Great jump today. Hopefully It can continue. IMHO undervalued considering the contract wins.


----------



## notabclearning (21 March 2011)

Contract win

http://www.ausenco.com/icms_docs/90405_Ausenco_wins_US15_million_Iron_Ore_Operations_Contract.pdf


----------



## bbker (21 March 2011)

Looks like a "bought on the expectation leading up to sold on the fact, today"... at least until interested investors come along.


----------



## Out Too Soon (21 November 2012)

A number of "broking houses" (Bell Potter, JP Morgan, Morningstar etc etc) are rating this a strong buy at the moment, unfortunately for holders like me the market is ignoring their advice.


----------



## Out Too Soon (27 November 2012)

I look @ the chart grimace & want to sell but then I look @ the broker recommendations & healthy dividends ------ I'm still holding but if it dives below $3 as the chart suggests I won't be happy :frown:


----------



## Out Too Soon (28 November 2012)

Arghh! & Guppys Trading tactics is proven right once again  Dropped like a stone to 2.85 today (so far) - the wise thing would have been a stop loss, guess I may be hanging on for months for a dividend driven recovery now.


----------



## notting (28 May 2013)

Speaking of drillers.  This one has decent positive exposure to weakness in the AU$.
May be a good one despite the short term trends.
On the weekly it's doing almost an arrow straight line since 2008 and is well oversold with a fractionally bullish divergence.


----------



## Letts (20 June 2013)

I'm thinking of putting a bit of spare money into this one, I think that their extensive customer base in India isn't going to go away, and long-term this could offer an excellent return, especially if it goes back to its (unlikely) highs of ~$16. Obviously not recommending it to anyone, but just saying what I think. With the recent attacks on them from the environmental sector the price is down, but as soon as the Greenies find something else to complain about this is going to see some growth. Just my


----------



## hnagpal (22 June 2013)

AAX - Worst seems to be over in this stock. A close above the resistance level of 2.265 will be very positive and will see 2.660-2.750 levels soon.


----------



## Country Lad (25 July 2013)

Oh dear, all those nice words in their  verbose announcement  trying to give a positive spin didn't fool anybody.

Down 33% as I write.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## skc (25 July 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Oh dear, all those nice words in their  verbose announcement  trying to give a positive spin didn't fool anybody.
> 
> Down 33% as I write.
> 
> ...




They've read some research that only the first third of a page is read on most online publications... and they are hoping that'd be the case for their profit warning as well.

They managed to drag the whole sector down yet again. I am just surprised that someone like CDD isn't sold off.


----------



## Miner (3 May 2015)

TIME for celebration without any posting on this thread for about two years.
Any one still keeps interest on AAX ?
Thanks


----------



## joeno (4 May 2015)

Another billion dollar mining company reduced to chump change. Anyone got some intel on their business? Might be worth a gamble!


----------



## System (19 September 2016)

On September 16th, 2016, Ausenco Limited (AAX) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Resource Capital Fund VI L.P. acquired all of the issued shares in the Company.


----------

